# Ghost mantis fell during molt but still alive (URGENT)



## ianlikestrains (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello my ghost mantis fell while molting and I was able to find it really quickly but what should I do now I mean if I need to hold it then that is what I will do but which leg should I hold it by or what other solutions are there


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 25, 2022)

Is the mantis able to stand?


----------



## Mystymantis (Jul 27, 2022)

I am assuming the mantis completed its molt by now. But is the mantis ok? Yes you can hold the mantis to help it finish its molt if it fell and would otherwise not molt correctly. Just carefully hold it by the tip of one or two of its legs. I have held a ghost before when i accidentally knocked it off while it was molting because I didn't notice. And it molted perfectly. But as long as you can keep it still and the mantis can molt it should be fine. Hope your ghost molted ok!


----------

